# Palomino Stallion + Flaxen Chestnut Mare = ??? Foal



## Meggs (Apr 11, 2011)

What colour might the foal be?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

50% Chestnut
50% Palomino.

The calculator doesn't have a flaxen option, so it's probably something more like:
25% Chestnut
25% Flaxen Chestnut
50% Palomino


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As Poseidon said, 50% chestnut, 50% palomino.

As for flaxen, it isn't understood yet how it inherits, so there is a chance that if the foal is chestnut it might be flaxen. Anything beyond that *shrug* who knows lol.


----------

